
Internet Mail 2000 - kick
http://cr.yp.to/im2000.html
======
forgotmypw
This reminds me of that text with checkboxes, which starts something like
this:

You are attempting to address the spam problem with the use of [ ] law [ ]
technology [ ] and so on

The reason your solution won't work is because [ ] chicken and egg problem [ ]
too complicated [ ] and so on

Anyone know what I'm talking about?

